# JL TW3 ETA?



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone know a release date for these? Info says 2nd quarter 2012, but has anyone heard anything definitive or more specific?

JL Audio » header » News » CES 2012: JL Audio TW3 Subwoofer Drivers: Suddenly, other subwoofers just look fat


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Call JL and get it straight from the horse's mouth


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Last Update I got was end of 3rd quarter


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Same here, I'm hearing a few months off still.


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

Typical JL. Take their estimated date and add 3-6 months.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sjr033 said:


> Typical JL. Take their estimated date and add 3-6 months.


Alpine adds a year. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## Libertyguy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah my local JL dealer says anytime JL state a given release date that they add at least 6 months. JL is notorius for hyping up there new products to generate buzz


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Call JL and get it straight from the horse's mouth


I took your advice and called this morning. The customer service rep. said that they have generated a SKU for them, but don't show any ETA as of yet. I guess I'll continue to wait.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Libertyguy20 said:


> JL is notorius for hyping up there new products to generate buzz



It's called marketing, some are better than others at doing it


----------



## Libertyguy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ohh...marketing.....thx


----------



## blessthekellen (Jun 22, 2012)

I actually called our supplier for JL Audio last week about this. September is the scheduled time for release of these woofers.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Has nayone heard any updates? Is September ETA still accurate?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

That 10 is exactly what I'm looking for, as long as it worked well ib, which I doubt

YouTube:
A Quick Introduction to the TW3 Subwoofers - YouTube


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> That 10 is exactly what I'm looking for, as long as it worked well ib, which I doubt
> 
> YouTube:
> A Quick Introduction to the TW3 Subwoofers - YouTube


I just did 2 13tw5 in IB in the spare tire well of a Scion XB, venting outside through the bottom--I had many skeptics and it sounds awesome..actually it doesnt have much of a sound at all...its extremely transparent. Output is good when needed. It doesnt play high for a street beater system but for actual subbass its awesome in IB


----------



## TheBlindMan (Feb 7, 2013)

JL Audio 10TW3-D4 - TW3


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

The 10TW3 is now shipping! The 12TW3 will ship in about 30 days.




























More info: JL Audio 10TW3-D4 - TW3


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

Of course, I had been holding out for the 12tw3, but finally gave in and bought a 12w3v3...haha. I have the trunk space, but just thought a super small ported box would be great for flexible positioning.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

msmith said:


> The 10TW3 is now shipping! The 12TW3 will ship in about 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance of these being made with _single_ voice coils? :blush:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> I just did 2 13tw5 in IB in the spare tire well of a Scion XB, venting outside through the bottom--I had many skeptics and it sounds awesome..actually it doesnt have much of a sound at all...its extremely transparent. Output is good when needed. It doesnt play high for a street beater system but for actual subbass its awesome in IB


Which generation of xB?


----------



## gravel (Jun 24, 2012)

Is the back of the cone sealed by the spider? Meaning a ported box wouldn't work?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Duplicate post


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Any chance of these being made with _single_ voice coils? :blush:


No, sorry.... you can wire the coils in parallel and it works just like a 2 ohm SVC, or wire the coils in series and it works just like an 8 ohm SVC. No plans exist for alternate coil configurations at this time.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

gravel said:


> Is the back of the cone sealed by the spider? Meaning a ported box wouldn't work?


No... the spider is porous. 

A ported box is theoretically possible, but practically difficult (small volume, huge ports). It is very specifically intended for a very small sealed enclosure. 0.45 - 0.55 cu. ft. net for the 10TW3


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Did Freeman's or Car Audio Masters in NC order any?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

msmith said:


> No, sorry.... you can wire the coils in parallel and it works just like a 2 ohm SVC, or wire the coils in series and it works just like an 8 ohm SVC. No plans exist for alternate coil configurations at this time.


Would 200 watts shared between two of the 12TW3s be enough power? :worried:


----------



## gravel (Jun 24, 2012)

msmith said:


> No... the spider is porous.
> 
> A ported box is theoretically possible, but practically difficult (small volume, huge ports). It is very specifically intended for a very small sealed enclosure. 0.45 - 0.55 cu. ft. net for the 10TW3


Does anyone know the box volume needed for the 12? I'm just about to build a ported box for my idq10v3, but if the jl12 would have similar output and sound quality in a smaller sealed box then I'll consider selling the I'd and getting a jl thin 12.. a smaller enclosure helps keep my cargo space useable..


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is all the info I have seen on it.

12TW3:

Nominal Diameter: 12 in (300 mm)
Recommended Power Range: 125 - 400 W
Xmax: 0.60 in (15.2 mm) one-way, linear
Impedance: Dual 4 ohm
*Rec. Sealed Enclosure: 0.75 cu.ft. (21.3 l)*
Mounting Depth: 3.5 in (89 mm)
Availability: Second Quarter 2012
Suggested Retail Price USD: $399.95/each


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Ooooh I'm excite!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^Me to. I have a 13TW5 in my truck but I want to try out the 12TW3 for a new build in one my other cars.

Three of these in a sealed enclosure is what I need. I am patiently waiting for the new XD1000/5 and XD800/8 to be released also. So three XD1000/5 and three 12TW3 I need soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Genxx said:


> ^^^Me to. I have a 13TW5 in my truck but I want to try out the 12TW3 for a new build in one my other cars.
> 
> Three of these in a sealed enclosure is what I need. I am patiently waiting for the new XD1000/5 and XD800/8 to be released also. So three XD1000/5 and three 12TW3 I need soon, fingers crossed.


Where did you see info on these amps? There's nothing on JL's site.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The xd800/8 was on JL's Facebook page. I'm not sure a out a 1000/5.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

The XD800/8v2, XD1000/1v2 and XD1000/5v2 are scheduled for delivery in the next 30-60 days. 

The XD800/8v2 is like having two 400/4's in one chassis: 8 x 75W at 4 ohms, 8 x 100W at 2 ohms. Crossover functionality is the same as the XD400/4 and XD600/6

The XD1000/1v2 is a monoblock with 600W at 4 ohms, 1000W at 2 ohms. Processing is identical to XD600/1

The XD1000/5v2 is a 5-channel with 4 x 75W at 4 ohms + 400W x 1 @ 4 ohms (600W x 1 @ 2 ohms)... basically an XD700/5 with twice the sub channel power (same processing features as XD700/5, including a 3-way crossover capability).

All three amps are 14.7 inches long, otherwise sharing dimensions with the smaller XD's.

The v2 designation means these amps include signal and offset-sensing auto turn-on, and a dual-range input section that can accept a wider range of input voltages than the other XD's.

More information coming soon.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

msmith said:


> The XD800/8v2, XD1000/1v2 and XD1000/5v2 are scheduled for delivery in the next 30-60 days.
> 
> The XD800/8v2 is like having two 400/4's in one chassis: 8 x 75W at 4 ohms, 8 x 100W at 2 ohms. Crossover functionality is the same as the XD400/4 and XD600/6
> 
> ...


What are the available bridged configurations and power output for the 800/8?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> What are the available bridged configurations and power output for the 800/8?


Each channel pair can be bridged to 1 x 200W @ 4 ohms, so it can be run as a very powerful 4 channel amp (4 x 200w @ 4 ohms per ch.)


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

msmith said:


> The XD800/8v2, XD1000/1v2 and XD1000/5v2 are scheduled for delivery in the next 30-60 days.
> 
> The XD800/8v2 is like having two 400/4's in one chassis: 8 x 75W at 4 ohms, 8 x 100W at 2 ohms. Crossover functionality is the same as the XD400/4 and XD600/6
> 
> ...


Damn! If I had the room for 14"-ish long amps I'd run one of the 800/8 and 1000-1 and call it a day. Alas, the layout of the car necessitates shorter amps so it's dual HD600/4s and an HD1200/1 for me.


----------



## adoublem (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a 1000 watt mono, would I really be hurting these subs if I ran two and kept an eye on the gain?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

adoublem said:


> I have a 1000 watt mono, would I really be hurting these subs if I ran two and kept an eye on the gain?


It should be fine. They're very capable.


----------



## adoublem (Oct 9, 2012)

On the jl website it looks like the warranty is voided right around 450 Watts. I wonder if there is some way they can tell?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Genxx said:


> Here is all the info I have seen on it.
> 
> 12TW3:
> 
> ...


My current box is 1.5 cubic feet for an old 12w4. I wonder what the 12TW3 would sound like in a box that's literally twice as big as necessary


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> My current box is 1.5 cubic feet for an old 12w4. I wonder what the 12TW3 would sound like in a box that's literally twice as big as necessary


Flabby and bottom-heavy. Not a good idea.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

adoublem said:


> On the jl website it looks like the warranty is voided right around 450 Watts. I wonder if there is some way they can tell?


Yes, we're psychic like that. :laugh:

If you're not going to be stupid with it, you have nothing to worry about. If you decide to film excursion videos with the amp going into clipping for long periods of time, then you need to worry about it.


----------



## Michael.gonzo (Mar 2, 2013)

So how do you all think it will do for SQ. I have the 8W3v3 MicroSub, but been looking into this for months. My trunk has little space for my tc is bagged out and I have a 5 gal tank and twin pumps in there and the microsub fits perfect in there. I show my tc all the time. I just looked at the box rec specs and this to will fit and my amp should be fine. 
I am going to give my system 2 weeks before I plan to buy this or anything cause I finally tuned my system.

My system right now. stock radio Jl c2-650, Jl 8W3v3 MicroSub, Jl XD 500/3 and all wires are Jl.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's an amp, and a JL. I highly doubt you'll have any issues with its sound.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Michael.gonzo said:


> So how do you all think it will do for SQ. I have the 8W3v3 MicroSub, but been looking into this for months. My trunk has little space for my tc is bagged out and I have a 5 gal tank and twin pumps in there and the microsub fits perfect in there. I show my tc all the time. I just looked at the box rec specs and this to will fit and my amp should be fine.
> I am going to give my system 2 weeks before I plan to buy this or anything cause I finally tuned my system.
> 
> My system right now. stock radio Jl c2-650, Jl 8W3v3 MicroSub, Jl XD 500/3 and all wires are Jl.


You're not going to notice a huge difference between the MicroSub and a single 10TW3, but the edge would go to the TW3... the 10TW3 would present a 2-ohm load so you would have about 50% more power from the sub-channel of your XD500/3 and the 10TW3 would be slightly more efficient, so about 3 dB greater output is my ballpark guess.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

These began shipping today according to JL's Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/jlaudio


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

In the video on their FB page, Steve says the 12's recommended volume is .9 cu.ft., and their recommended enclosure (21.25 x 16 x 6.5 external dimensions with .75 material) is .80 cu ft.

Interesting. I wonder how these would compare to my IDQ12v3s. in terms of SQ. I could reclaim some trunk space.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Yup both 12 and 10 TW3 are finally in stock!


----------



## hondatech (Dec 16, 2013)

so im planing on running 2 12TW3s and im trying to find the best JL amp set up. i have POLK DXI 6500 components front and back so im torn in between running a single 5 chan. or 2 amps one for mids and one for highs. any recommendations on what kind of amps to buy i was thinking either 900/5 HD or 1000/5 XD is there much of a diff. other then size obviously.. HELP!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

hondatech said:


> so im planing on running 2 12TW3s and im trying to find the best JL amp set up. i have POLK DXI 6500 components front and back so im torn in between running a single 5 chan. or 2 amps one for mids and one for highs. any recommendations on what kind of amps to buy i was thinking either 900/5 HD or 1000/5 XD is there much of a diff. other then size obviously.. HELP!


One look at the specs show the 900/5 is 25w more in the 4 channels (100 vs 75). The 1000/5 sub channel will give 100w more if wired at 2ohm (600 vs 500).


----------



## hondatech (Dec 16, 2013)

pocket5s said:


> One look at the specs show the 900/5 is 25w more in the 4 channels (100 vs 75). The 1000/5 sub channel will give 100w more if wired at 2ohm (600 vs 500).


is it better to run two amps one for subs and one for mids and highs or is it not going to make much of a difference and if it dose will i be able to tell right off the bat if it is way better sounding.?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

it won't make much difference.


----------

